# Anyone working for GEM/KMS ?



## intron (Nov 19, 2010)

If anyone is working for GEM/KMS, I would join.
If no one is working for them, who would?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2010)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Ports/X11/Roadmap


----------



## Beastie (Nov 19, 2010)

> For Intel, going beyond the 2.7 DDX driver, doesn't support drm without GEM. The current 2.7.1 driver doesn't build against 1.7.1/2 server. So, either the existing Intel driver has to be fixed to work with the new server, or we import the 2.9 series and lose drm support. Were we to do both, again we have conflicts, but since the drivers are leaf ports, the dependency management isn't such an issue.


I can see the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1* driver in the ports along with x11-servers/xorg-server-1.7.5*. Which "way" they decided to go?


----------



## oliverh (Nov 19, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://wiki.freebsd.org/Ports/X11/Roadmap



Robert Noland hasn't got much spare time anymore and the FreeBSD Foundation is looking for someone able to port those things.

The actual situation: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODcwNQ



> It is especially vital for Linux drm GEM, TTM, KMS code to be ported immediately to the BSDs because developers are in the process of removing userland modesetting code from current graphics drivers. To paraphrase what we have been told by freedesktop.org developers, if we do not port this code, very shortly the BSDs will be left only using the simplest VESA driver at 1024 x 768 resolution with no hardware acceleration.



http://www.dragonflybsd.org/docs/developer/GEMdrmKMS/


----------



## intron (Nov 19, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> http://www.dragonflybsd.org/docs/developer/GEMdrmKMS/



Thank you for this link.
Firstly I will read their code.


----------

